# Eye problem



## young and confused (May 13, 2012)

Does anybody have one eye that doesn't feel as focused or feels messed up? It feels like its just one of my eyes that feels strange, and sometimes I get eye pain? Should I see an eye doctor?


----------



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

young and confused said:


> Does anybody have one eye that doesn't feel as focused or feels messed up? It feels like its just one of my eyes that feels strange, and sometimes I get eye pain? Should I see an eye doctor?


what kind of eye pain? like a sore strained feeling? both my eyes feel like that all the time and they are always tired too


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

Actually, I have one eye that is legally blind without correction (and only correctable to 20/30) and one eye with good vision but astigmatism. I have long theorized that the tension between the two eyes creates a low-lying persistent stress that plays a role in predisposing me to this.

I posted a poll about this several years ago and found that a very high number of DP sufferers have significantly worse vision in one of their eyes.


----------



## Caffi (May 3, 2012)

young and confused said:


> Does anybody have one eye that doesn't feel as focused or feels messed up? It feels like its just one of my eyes that feels strange, and sometimes I get eye pain? Should I see an eye doctor?


I have on all the time that "eyes doesn't feel ad focused and messed up". And that eye pain too. I haven't go to doctor about this but I have that pain many years. Its not always hurting, just when I'm really tired or watched too long some bright screen. Also in the time when I go to sleep I usually have broken blood veins in my eyes. It is the same every day. Atleast if you don't feel comfortable about this, you should go to see doctor to make you feel little bit less stressed. Every stress subject what you can take away helps you in longer term. I hope I this helped atleast little bit.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

especially since it's only in one eye, yes I'd go see a doc if it was me


----------

